# Happy Birthday Dawgluver!



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2014)

It's your day today! Hope you have a great one. Time to make like a Party Animal!






"Hey Mom, how big of a piece did you say I can have?"


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Dawg!  Have a great birthday - are you in Vegas yet?  If so, waving at ya from not too far away.  Have a great time!  

Love the beagle pic CG, that is so cute.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dawg.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday DL.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a great one!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dawg!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dawg!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dawgluver !!

josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2014)

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Dawgluver! ♪ ♫


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Funny, I don't feel any older yet!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Dawg.  Hope you've had a great day and will have a celebratory evening.  Did the beagle give you a big, sloppy doggie birthday kiss?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Happy birthday, Dawg.  Hope you've had a great day and will have a celebratory evening.  Did the beagle give you a big, sloppy doggie birthday kiss?



No, but I got kissed by a horse and a beat-up old farm cat.  And DH.  Not in that order.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dawg.  Have the best birthday ever!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 22, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Andy!




Jeeze!  Did I miss it??? Happy Birthday Dawg!  Hope your day is/was super!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Jeeze!  Did I miss it??? Happy Birthday Dawg!  Hope your day is/was super!



Thanks Bunny!


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm late! Sorry! Happy Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Sophia5 (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy birthday to you!  Have a great day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!  It's been, um, interesting! (At least to me, will 'splain later!)


----------



## CatPat (Mar 25, 2014)

OH NO! I missed this!

Happy birthday! Did your Beagle have treats also?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Cat!  Beagle spent my birthday at the boarding kennel.  She's very happy to be home now.


----------

